# Greenspot attack



## takis (May 3, 2008)

*Greenspot attack?*

Hi,

I'm having some problems with this algae. Here is the setup:

Size: 100cm x 30 cm x 40 cm ~ 90 liters
Light: 2*39w T5
PO4 : 1.5mg/L 
NO3: 10 mg/L
Iron: 0,2mg/L
Co2: home system

I also add micros and potassium (10 ppm per day). I don´t know what`s the problem, the concentration of PO4 is 1.5mg/L, do you have some ideas? The aquarium has 3 months and greenspot, for me, is always a nightmare.

Thanks and sorry for my english.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

First be sure that what you are experiencing is green SPOT algae and not green DUST algae. Too many people get the two confused. Do you have any pics?


----------



## takis (May 3, 2008)

Here they are.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

That looks like Green DUST algae and not Green Spot algae.


----------



## takis (May 3, 2008)

I confess it`s difficult to distinguish but it makes sense.

I searched and maybe i will increase the Co2 level and do this:

"Leave alone - GDA appears to have a finite lifecycle, so that if you allow it to run full cycle without scraping it from the glass, it should harden, and fall off after roughly 21 days. After this time, scrap any remaining GDA from the glass, and do a thorough cleaning and water change."

I just have a question. Should i do a water change in that period?


Thanks.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't really buy into that theory of getting rid of that algae. I've tried that in the past and it didn't work. There are a ton of theories on this algae. It's still kind of an unexplained mystery in the hobby. I've found that it is definitely light related and to a smaller degree nitrate related. It loves high light, particularly on the glass in the upper areas of the tank. I also noticed that the algae would come on if I ignored my dosing a little and let the nitrates drop too far. You're on the right track with the search function. Keep looking around. There are several different ideas of how to rid yourself of this.


----------

